# How have increased gasoline prices impacted your time on the boat?



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

How have increased gasoline prices impacted your time on the boat?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Though I live on the boat, the prices have made me more willing to sail slowly, rather than motor, to reach a destination. It also contributes to draining the cruising kitty that much faster. Walking through New Bern yesterday, pump prices were 50 cents a gallon more for diesel, than for regular unleaded.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

My driving habits have changed, but not my boating habits.
I have not sailed her yet this season, but I do not intend to change anything. On the other hand, I don't drive my truck over fifty miles a day unless necessary.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

There is some driving involved in getting to the water but gas is of minimal impact. That being said, I've definitely modified my driving habits to drive the least amount possible. 

I'm even running or biking as much as possible when it's reasonable.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

> How have increased *gasoline* prices impacted your time on the boat?


I voted none for two reasons. I sold my boat this year and am looking for a replacement(s). The last boat had, and whatever replaces it, will definitely have a diesel auxiliary, not gasoline. These polls are usually faulted in some way.


----------



## RCurtis99 (Aug 25, 2003)

I sail a Tartan 30 with an Atomic Four. Gas prices can go through the roof and I still won't go broke buying gas for Avanti.


----------



## Triquetra (Jul 8, 2005)

My use of the boat has not decreased due to fuel costs, but since I have a live-aboard I am moving to a marina closer to my job to decrease commuting costs.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

INcreased my time on the boat, for 2 reasons:
(1) Like John, I'll sail slowly somewhere rather than motor fast
(2) We're staying home more and driving for entertainment less (home=boat for these liveaboards)


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Hasn't changed anything- I still go to the shed every weekend and work on it as usual.  

John


----------



## docbob5707 (May 1, 2003)

I have a 90 mile drive to get to my boat but, I stay on it for a week at a time so the impact is minimal, might make me want to stat even longer. 
 and that's a good thing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I still visit mine regularly as it's only 20 minutes away, but i feel the pain


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I can see my boat out my kitchen window, but have to either walk on water or drive around the creek to get to it. 
After one attempt I realized I was not up to walking on water.
At 50 cents a gallon more, and my personal use rate of about 15 gallons a week the sum total difference in the high price of gas is less than 10 bucks a week. What's the big deal?


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

The biggest cost from fuel is going to be hard to see; everything is going to cost more because of the transportation. I just initiated a fuel surcharge for my business (held off until I couldn't absorb it anymore) of 5%. Last year diesel was about $3.10/gal. and now it's $4.45. With my fleet average being 4.7 gal/hr that's over $6 per hour increase. Sailboats don't generally use enough fuel to make much difference, but everything we buy for them will reflect the increased cost of transportation. It would be interesting to ask this question in a power boat forum.

John


----------



## Banshi (Jul 4, 2007)

I drive an 8000 lb Cummins diesel powered truck (pound for pound more fuel efficient and environmentally friendly than those death trap hybrids everyone seems willing to die in to prevent "man made global warming" eewww I'm so scared) and I'll not let some liberal wacko change my driving or sailing habits just so they can push their Socialist agenda on everyone else. Oh and if they happen to, due to their own negligence, find their 800 lb hybrid crashing into my 8000 lb beast......well choice is a freedom we must all live with (at least until Democrats rid this country (US) completely of it).


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*River Dragon*

Last season my fuel bill was $8.35, the highest amount I have paid in the last 20 years. I sail River Dragon at least 3 days a week all summer. The only time I use the engine is to get in and out of my slip. Isn't sailing a wonderful experience?


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

No change here


----------



## saildork (Feb 20, 2007)

I drive 30 miles to get to the marina, so I feel the gas prices there, but I use less tha 15 gallons of gas per year on the boat--and I sail alot. One of the advantages of sailing a small boat is you sail often, and you can sail and maneuver in places where others must use the iron genny.

Pat
Lake Guntersville, AL
s/v "Stargazer"
1983 Catalina 22


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

chucklesR said:


> After one attempt I realized I was not up to walking on water.


You should keep trying.

You never know when you'll get it right.


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

I voted no.

Our boat is going in the water next weekend.

We live on the Ottawa River, so at worst, we motor out of the bay before setting the sails.

I dislike the iron sail anyway.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

With Synergy at the dock at my house fuel does not come into play. I'm always hesitant to start the engine but since I typically burn less than 20 gallons a year its not all that big a deal. I did notice around here that marine diesel seems to be less than gas station diesel. 

Jeff


----------



## Duke 7184 (Mar 12, 2006)

The increse in fuel prices hasn't had much of an impact on the cost of opperating our boat - yet. However, fuel cost for the trip to / from the marina are becomming worthy of note. Also, as inland sailors, we are seeing the increas in shipping cost from UPS and FEDX for our maintenance supplies. 

In another season of two we are going to be needing to replace our sails. I wonder how much of an impact we might see in this area.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

I voted "minimal" because I have been able to spend *more *time on the boat. Instead of running out to grab a meal, I can get my wife to agree to grill or cook at the clubhouse. Running out to get dinner had been burning a half tank of gas, not to mention the Wal-mart run while we're in town. We could easily spend an extra Benjamin between the gas, food and wally world.


----------



## SURV69 (Feb 2, 2008)

I expect to use my boat more often this year(SAILBOAT).

In the past, I would drive my truck to the boat. This year I will very rarely drive my truck . . . I'll drive my motorcycle and I'll spend a few days at a time on the boat.

IF I had a powerboat, I'd be more concerned.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice side effect, less power boat traffic and wakes on the water.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

None here. I use my boat a lot. I have a diesel. Last years fuel bill was $48, I may spend $60 this year. Fuel is the cheapest part of owning a sailboat.


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

No impact. 'Course my little diesel is miserly when it comes to fuel consumption. I have noticed a reduction in powerboat traffic and a lot of 'em seem to spend more time at anchor, swimming off the transom rather than running up and down the Potomac. 
These fuel prices must be killing the working fishermen and charter boats though. My brother has a twenty three foot skiff and heading offshore for the day trolling for dolphin now costs about four hundred dollars in fuel.


----------



## teddier1 (Apr 8, 2008)

We can walk to the boat and have used it more this year than last year.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

administrator said:


> How have increased gasoline prices impacted your time on the boat?


Having a heavy (for it's size) trailerable has made it a little more expensive to go places - but once on the water, none at all.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

My engine gets fairly good fuel mileage (<3/4 gph at 7kts) and to get to where I can sail from my dock is about 1/4mile.


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

No not at all especially since my boat only uses about 5 tanks a season which adds to like only 150 a year for loads of fun! also theres barely anyone out there now no big annoying searays swamping me with there giant wakes


----------



## countrybumpkin (Sep 4, 2007)

LOL, no way! I just went back to sailing....had a 21' IB/OB that I dumped 100 bucks into a day! Now I filled up the 6 gallon fuel tank in April (when fuel was in the low 3's) and stll have half a tank. I have to motor about 1/4 mile out of the marina before setting sail.

Now getting to the marina, it's a little more, but I'll easily pay to travel the 40miles round trip for some great recreation.

CB


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

When you figure out actual mile per gallon, my boat uses about 15 mpg at 5 1/2 knots, 12 mpg at 7 knots....that is better than any of the really big RVs and some pick-ups I know, plus my road has fewer curves.


----------



## LakeTravisP26 (Mar 30, 2007)

There are a lot fewer stinkpots running around this year.


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

agreed..................


----------



## harryrezz (Dec 10, 2003)

We live aboard four months per year - mid-Dec to mid-Apr. We fly there and back once per year. The OB on the dink uses about 30 gal per season, and because we get our electricity from wind and solar - and we actually SAIL from place to place (what a concept!) - we only put about 30 gal. of cheap Venesualan diesel through the Perkins. On that basis, who cares????


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

I recently discovered that even though gasoline and diesel prices have gone up, my propane costs have not changed in the last year. On average for cooking I spend between $11-$12 every six months for cooking. I don't fill my diesel fuel tank enough to be able to compare.


----------



## Coghead (Oct 24, 2008)

The higher price of fuel caused me to completely discount the possibility of getting a power boat, and made my purchase of a sailboat all the sweeter. Also, since it costs more to drive back and forth between home and the boat, now I go to the boat and stay there for a few days. As far as actually using the boat, I only use the diesel about 15 mins. for a days sailing, so it hasn't affected that.


----------



## SeaWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

Not at all. We're living aboard a sailboat and only use the diesels to get in and out of the slip.


----------



## SybariteIIISV (Aug 31, 2009)

When gas goes up, we drive around less and sail more!


----------



## GraceOmallyPirateQueen (Apr 7, 2011)

Lucky for me, the sailboat is docked behind apartment. Last summer was my first year owning a sailboat and I left it docked in one place. This year, I might consider lake hopping, but it's so convenient where right here!


----------



## jepomer (Nov 29, 2008)

Last year we used just under 5 gallons of gasoline. This year we switched to an electric auxiliary (Torqeedo Cruise 2.0 tiller) and have not used any fuel. 

Ironically, our slip is right next to the fuel dock.


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

I answered none. I only use the engine to get to and from the breakwater, otherwise I'm sailing. I would rather lope along at 2 knots than turn on the engine to get home faster, but I've always been that way. As for driving, I drive a TON for work as I am a real estate appraiser. I raised my fees $ 25 per appraisal.....no more problem. I think they call that trickle down economics.:laugher

Mike


----------



## bbonifaci (Jun 22, 2007)

No impact at all.


----------



## Travelnik (May 24, 2013)

When the gas prices started the recession in 2006, I lost my boat because I had to leave to get work. (High gas prices hurt the advertising business bad! No tourism, so no one in the tourist dependent places had money to spend. Businesses closed. People lost jobs and couldn't pay mortgages. The housing crashed. I think everyone suffered from the gas prices going up!)

The marina that I was paying to look after her, "confiscated" her, stripped her of all the electronics and anything else they could sell, and then gave her to a friend of theirs to sell.

I didn't get her back until last year, so yes, the gas prices had a definite impact!


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

25gal of diesel will take me a tad over 400nm at 6.5kt, even at the inflated marina prices it doesn't affect me much....though I don't drive and the higher fuel prices have drastically affect bus service.


----------



## WesR (Jun 16, 2012)

Not the time on the boat but fuel price did influence my decision in sailing!


----------



## grnrngr (Oct 8, 2014)

I have noticed prices seem to be dropping recently, but I've set aside my cabin cruiser dream for good. I've preferred sailing for a long time now, but Gramps started me out on his cabin cruiser when I was 5, I have a deep fondness for stinkpots. Prices haven't affected me, my company pays my travel expenses between my house and boat, any personal business I need to tend to can be dealt with while traveling between Portland and Olympia so I rarely do any personal travel once I'm either at work or at home. Don't have an outboard on Avenger yet, so it will have a slight impact when I get one, but considering my neighbor and I have used his boat considerably over the last year and only had to fill the 6gal tank twice, I think I'll be OK. Might even go with an electric motor.


----------

